# Riley is sick again



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Since around 5 am she has been throwing up again and I think it is the brand of food. She has sensitive stomach which is why we had her on SD. So my STUPID question is this........can you give dogs tums to help with upset stomach? or should i just give her pepto? she doesnt have loose stool just vomiting and her temp is normal. I am keeping a close eye on her because last time she got like this she had a fever and chills by the second day. 

can someone tell me what is in these bad brand dog foods that is upsetting her stomach?
She was on Kibbles n bits and got very sick off it (switched to SD) had NO problems other then dry skin and mark switched to Proplan which she is once again sicker than a well...DOG.

I cant wait to get her on grain free..maybe thats the issue here?
hope she does better on TOTW if not I don't know if we need to stick with SD sensitive stomach again or find another brand. this is hard........


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

First of all the best thing that you can do is call your vet and ask them for advice over the phone. Not sure if your vet is cool like that but some vets may give out simple instructions or advice. I would not self medicate without contacting your vet.

Second, how did you switch her food over? Was it a direct change or was the food mixed?
as far as what is in the foods that can be making Riley sick honestly it can be anything. Those foods are full of fillers and allergens and poor quality ingredients. Once you do make the change to TOTW slowly, you will notice Riley will get a lot better and you will start seeing changes.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

what peanut said.. and I LOVE your avatar!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you sure she cant be impacted? Sometimes when dogs vomit but no loose stools they could be impacted or partially impacted.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

when Tiva or Nismo has an upset stomach we first try organic plain yogurt and it really
does help. And then If for some reason that doesn't help we go talk to our vet.
But with just vomiting its a little weird. Could he have possibly gotten into anything. Something that maybe could cause a block .


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

1. You can give a tums, I give Thrall a tums for a few days when his tear stains get bad.

2. Switching food too quickly, and too often can make your dog sick. You need to slowly transition when you switch. I usually take a month, I start with mostly the old, and each day add more of the new food. I go slowly because Thrall is very sensitive. I would give her some bland chicken and rice, make sure food gets in her, and then make sure she poos. If she doesn't poo, call the vet and take her in. With an obstruction the dog is usually in pain, so their behavior would be a bit off, not just vomiting.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

You can also give your dog pepto pills - I don't recall the dosage, but you can the vet ask the dosage. Our vet recommended this when Akasha got sick.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She might be better today but if not I would not give liquid pepto because it gets all over. You can try the pepto tablets give her one and see if she holds it down, also do not let her drink water till you get her vomiting under control. Many times they will drink water and throw up and drink and throw up and it goes on and on. 

I had dogs that were very sensitive to what they eat and once I found a good food I could not switch or they would get sick. I was lucky they could eat what all my kennels eats, Kirkland chicken and rice, but if I tried to change it I would get the same thing.

I don't like SD but if they sensitive stomach was good for her then I would say stick to it or try another brand like TOTW. The problem you may have with TOTW is it could be too rich and cause the same issues but you don't know if you don't try. 

Try putting her on chicken and rice for a few days till she gets back to normal. Buy a small bag of TOTW and see how she does on it.

If your BF tried to give you a hard time, you need to stick up for yourself and your dog. Sorry but he sounds like a A-hole and at some point you need to do what is best for the dog and you. If he give you a hard time about money then maybe it is time to find extra income.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I think totw is balanced enough to where you dont have to worry about it upsetting her stomach, but make the switch gradual. And you've probably been told this, but this is your dog, not your "man's" dog.. Don't let him walk all over you and this is coming from a dude. I wear the pants in the house but I respect every little thing that my girl says to me. If he doesn't respect you, well... then.. I dunno. 

I would also try rice and chicken until her stomach gets better. You can even try plain organic yogurt in the kibble to help with digestion.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I think totw is balanced enough to where you dont have to worry about it upsetting her stomach, but make the switch gradual. And you've probably been told this, but this is your dog, not your "man's" dog.. Don't let him walk all over you and this is coming from a dude. I wear the pants in the house but I respect every little thing that my girl says to me. If he doesn't respect you, well... then.. I dunno.
> 
> I would also try rice and chicken until her stomach gets better. You can even try plain organic yogurt in the kibble to help with digestion.


:goodpost: put your foot down !! I feed TOTW with a tablespoon of plain yogurt twice a day. Maybe the yougurt could help out but again it should take at least 1 month to completely switch your dog from one brand to the next. You should feed the dog and let it rest for about 30-45 minutes without water, I know you don't like to crate but you have to find a way for the doggy to stay still for that time. Also make sure the dog is not being exercised too soon before feeding or after feeding. I would wait at least an hour after feeding before letting it run around and at least 30 minutes after exercising to feed the dog. I hope Riley gets better


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Xray and bloodwork
To wait couldbe the difference between life and death.
GDV and or an obstruction in the gut could be slowly hurting her.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

*impacted?*



gamer said:


> Are you sure she cant be impacted? Sometimes when dogs vomit but no loose stools they could be impacted or partially impacted.


when you say impacted... what does that mean? ive never heard this phrase when talking about a dog before. and it may help me out in the future.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If a dog gets a hold of something the should not eat like a sock they can become obstructed. Impacted is another way of saying the dog is obstructed or has a blockage. The term most people will use is obstructed or blockage but it all mean the same thing.

A blockage is where that sock gets stuck in the intestine or stomach and has to be surgically removed.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

surgically or the vet will give some medicine to help it thru depending on what it is and where it is in the intestine. (when peanut was a puppy he at part of a toy vet gave him some medicine and it pushed right thru next day)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ha! that reminds me of when I pulled a blanket out of Trinity's rear! lol
She had a partial blockage and with meds we were able to get it to pass. Actually I had given her an old sweat shirt to sleep on because she tares stuff up. Well she ate it and I pulled 3 feet of sweater out! I was lucky it passed and she didn't need surgery. yeah it was gross


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

ok i see, thanks yall. 

on a different foot, when i got Red, the previous owners fed him one of the many Purina's. It seemed that after he ate his fodd he then went straight to his water bowl. after ingesting that much food then immediatly getting a huge drink it made a gnarly difference. it swells up like crazy... every now and again he would yak bkuz of the swelling food. it would over fill his stomach to the point wher it would have nowhere else to go but back the way it came in. i never gave him the reccomened amount for his weight and size but even that seemd to be too much. so i switched over to Blue Buffalo. and since then he hasnt had any problems. i aslo give Red fish oil (every meal) egg (2x weekly) and 1spoon yogurt (every meal) and he absolutly loves it. it took him awhile to get used to the yogurt but it defiantly helps him and his digestion issues.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

so, today we woke up and whatya know it... Riley feels better, I made her fast over night since I remembered last time riley went to the er the vets told me to have her fast overnight and keep her fluids up so I made sure she drank water with electrolites (pedialite) mixed in with her water lastnight.

No, she doesn't have any impacts. she was at the vets in december had ALL kinds of blood tests, parvo/distemper/cell counts/ they did x-rays, felt her stomach. They couldn't find anything wrong with her (all tests came back fine). After changing her food this time she got sick again with vomiting and a slight fever like last time she was rushed in but it wasnt as bad as it was then either. The vets told me it was her food making her real sick so we changed it to SD and had no problems until ProPlan happened (no we wont be keeping her on that food but it was better than her starving until he gets paid)
Riley never was a big chewer and she never eats things that arent food related. example, I give her plastic bottles for her to chew and crush before I toss them but when she chews pieces she spits them out even the smallest pieces. She got ahold of a wrapper once when I left and I came back it was on the ground licked clean but fully intact and her not caring once it was licked clean.
her tennis balls she shreds but again..she never eats the pieces..if anything we have to watch Peaches because she is the one who will eat the pieces once riley rips it apart and leaves it.

so on that, i am watching her closely and she seems perfectly fine now. no vomiting, no loose stool. she seems normal.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i am happy to hear Riley is feeling better! give her a big hug!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> She might be better today but if not I would not give liquid pepto because it gets all over. You can try the pepto tablets give her one and see if she holds it down, also do not let her drink water till you get her vomiting under control. Many times they will drink water and throw up and drink and throw up and it goes on and on.
> 
> I had dogs that were very sensitive to what they eat and once I found a good food I could not switch or they would get sick. I was lucky they could eat what all my kennels eats, Kirkland chicken and rice, but if I tried to change it I would get the same thing.
> 
> ...


Nah, he isnt an A-hole he is very sweet but he just doesnt get the dog food thing just yet. he already agreed we will try the totw with the girls.

do you have any suggestion on sensitive stomach dog foods other then SD?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

maybe try this version of TOTW for her tummy
Taste of the Wild : Products : Dogs : Wetlands Canine Formula


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I have found Acana/Orijen the best for my sensitive girl, she used to get sick from nearly everything and now on this is great! All my dogs are on it now and its all we feed at our kennel. As well as a tablespoon of plain yogurt and a teaspoon of fish oil and a teaspoon of glucosamine as well as a tablespoon of vitamin C for the girls. But thats just us but Acana is the closest known food to raw and I live near the place where they make it so I've seen what all goes into my food so I can be confident that its the best to feed my dogs.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> I have found Acana/Orijen the best for my sensitive girl, she used to get sick from nearly everything and now on this is great! All my dogs are on it now and its all we feed at our kennel. As well as a tablespoon of plain yogurt and a teaspoon of fish oil and a teaspoon of glucosamine as well as a tablespoon of vitamin C for the girls. But thats just us but Acana is the closest known food to raw and I live near the place where they make it so I've seen what all goes into my food so I can be confident that its the best to feed my dogs.


yay! I have fed Peanut nutro (before i knew its dangers) blue wilderness, evo and now Orijen. Orijen is the only food Peanut has done amazing on. He did Okay on wilderness and so-so on evo but he has been on Orijen appx.11 months and not a single issue from the past. I wouldnt feed anything else.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nah, those brands are way to expensive. i already looked into them and the food I want...

Great life

but for a 25lb bag of wild salmon it is $75.75




Wild Salmon Formula Ingredients: 
Raw Food Layer: Colostrum, green lipped mussel, mixed high antioxidant berries, mixed sprouts, pumpkin, carrots, parsley, spirulina, papaya, milk thistle, natural plant digestive enzymes, 7 billion active micro-encoated probiotics, inulin, natural vitamins, natural minerals, wild salmon oil.

Holistic Kibble: Wild salmon, tapioca, jicama, yams, pumpkin, flaxseed, alfalfa meal, blueberries, cranberries, eggs, peas, parsley, artichoke, fennel, kale, rosemary, chelated minerals, vitamins.

Analysis: Protein (min) 30%, Fat (min) 14%, 8


for that price we can get 60lb of TOTW


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

BAH, lol...and I already got Mark excited about TOTW so Im not going to try to change my mind. I should be happy with how he learned about something new. 


Wild Salmon Formula Ingredients: 
Raw Food Layer: Colostrum, green lipped mussel, mixed high antioxidant berries, mixed sprouts, pumpkin, carrots, parsley, spirulina, papaya, milk thistle, natural plant digestive enzymes, 7 billion active micro-encoated probiotics, inulin, natural vitamins, natural minerals, wild salmon oil.

Holistic Kibble: Wild salmon, tapioca, jicama, yams, pumpkin, flaxseed, alfalfa meal, blueberries, cranberries, eggs, peas, parsley, artichoke, fennel, kale, rosemary, chelated minerals, vitamins.

He even went out and bought newman's own organic treats


Cheese
Ingredients: Organic Barley Flour, Organic Ground Chicken, Organic Carrots, Organic Apples, Canola Oil, Natural Cheddar Cheese Powder, Rolled Oats, Natural Flavor.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein: 11.5% min.
Crude Fat: 9.0% min.
Crude Fiber: 6.0% max.
Moisture: 10.0% max.

He suprised me when he came home with those.
usually he just grabs milk bones but he read the ingrediants!
:woof: so proud!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I have Enzo on TOTW High Prairie and he seems to be doing fine. I give him a teaspoon of cottage cheese since he is picky with his kibble.

I had Enzo on Kirkland for a lil while and I had nothing but problems. He would throw up here and there and his stool was never solid. It was either runny or it was diarrhea.

He was on the Premium Chicken and Rice. After reading these reviews I ran right to Feed Depot and picked him up a bag of TOTW

Here is the reviews on Kirkland
Kirkland Super Premium Dog Food - Reviews on RateItAll

Here is the review on TOTW
Taste of the Wild Dog Food - Reviews on RateItAll

You cant always go off of what people say online. But I did notice alot of what people were saying when Enzo was on Kirklands


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I have been reading up on diffrent foods, looking for grain free since that's where the issues always arise and thanks CraziNate, I am reading the reviews.
I have seen people even suggest Bil jac as a guality food online


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

what i was saying is use the duck formula of TOTW. duck is supposed to be great for sensetive stomachs.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Acana Is grain free and cheaper than orijen by 20 bucks - but if you can't afford that get ToTW one of the better foods and peanuts mom is right duck is good for sensitive stomachs cuz its very lean.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

if i could i would go with great life or Orjien but their prices are bank busting imo I know totw is a good quality not great because of the mix poor quality and good quality products in it but hey it is better then cheap filler brands that make her sick due to the corn and filler products.

I guess Peaches got sick today off the food too so I give Pro Plan a big thumbs down! this is the first food that has made that garbage disposal sick! cant wait till friday when we order our totw!!!!!!! these poor girls!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> if i could i would go with great life or Orjien but their prices are bank busting imo I know totw is a good quality not great because of the mix poor quality and good quality products in it but hey it is better then cheap filler brands that make her sick due to the corn and filler products.
> 
> I guess Peaches got sick today off the food too so I give Pro Plan a big thumbs down! this is the first food that has made that garbage disposal sick! cant wait till friday when we order our totw!!!!!!! these poor girls!


Your gonna order it? You dont have a tractor supply around you? Or any feed stores?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Your gonna order it? You dont have a tractor supply around you? Or any feed stores?


no, vegas isnt famous for feed stores and there is only 1 (jones feed ) that's on lone mountain rd which is way out of the way and ordering online is more conveniant until we get our car in a few months. (no car = no long trips) as ghetto as that may sound we also order our food offline at vons.com for now but hey, it is fast and easy and we never have to worry about standing in lines.  once we get our car we will be able to go to jones feed to pick it up but the internet just seems easier to get dog supplies from especially right now.


----------

